

Show HN: Wall of Books [Goodreads login required] - zodiac
http://xuanji.appspot.com/goodreads/request

======
vog
I find it kind of awkward to hide a "Show HN" entry behind a login wall,
without any explaination what to expect there.

The given "static" URL is some help, but still just shows a page filled with
book covers, without any explaination what this is all about.

------
zodiac
If you don't have a Goodreads account, here's what this looks like with mine:

[http://xuanji.appspot.com/static/books.html](http://xuanji.appspot.com/static/books.html)

~~~
shire
Thanks for making it easier.

